# 2018 season (DK Hounds)



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)

We had a great week with tagging out with 5 big boars and one tipping the scales at 500!! Lots of hard work paid off and thanks to the hunters who gave us a chance to help fill there tags hope you had as much fun as we did!!


----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

That's a hell of a week.


----------



## slimpickins (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome congrats on a great week.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

You boys got to be whooped lol.Dam.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> You boys got to be whooped lol.Dam.


Yes time to get back to work and catch up with some sleep..lol we also caught a few more smaller bear and let them run another day!


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Damn !


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

NICE JOB !


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Darren and his guys are awesome!! They run a top notch bear hunting outfit, with amazing hounds!!

I had an unbelievable hunt with Darren. It was very challenging and extremely intense. We were within 20 feet of a big angry bear fighting the dogs, 4 different times before getting a clean shot. Its something I'll never forget. Darren motivated me the whole time, when my legs felt like rubber, lol. The swamp was as thick and nasty as I have ever seen. Finally killing the bear after a few hours was very gratifying, and a sense of relief. The noise and chaos being that close to hounds and a mad bear on the ground is hard to explain. It was my first time, and I was a bit nervous!! Then the work began, we were 750 yards from the nearest road. The guys walked in with all the equipment, and did a great job caping, quartering, and getting the bear out. It was an experience of a lifetime


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Maybe I missed it but what unit(s) is this in?


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Baldwin


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Bloodrunner I bet you will never for get that hunt lol, congrats on a really nice bear.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> Bloodrunner I bet you will never for get that hunt lol, congrats on a really nice bear.


Thanks! Yeah I was high on adrenalin for a couple days after! It was a very intense few hours. Trying to get a clean kill shot on a pissed off bear that is fighting under thick blowdowns isn't easy. Darren was gonna make sure we got it done tho. I had 100% confidence in him.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Awesome bears! Not many understand the work that go into those success photos! Great week and congrats to all the successful hunters and hounders!


----------



## woody32 (Apr 6, 2012)

Darren, Keith, Todd
Thanks for letting my son and I hunt with you guys. What a great group of guys with excellent hounds. Good luck up North!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Bloodrunner said:


> View attachment 332475
> View attachment 332476
> View attachment 332477
> View attachment 332478
> ...


In the swamp, 750 yards is more like 1200 actual yards walked. 1 step forward, 1 step back, 1 step sideways, 1 step over a deadfall, 2 steps trying to get your foot out of the muck. That’s without constantly unhooking all of your stuff from willows and getting your eyeballs ripped out by dead limbs. After all that you have to regain your composure while hounds are going bonkers and sweat is pouring down your face.
Man I wish I was there!!!!
Congrats on a hunt you’ll never forget.


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

good job guys. nice looking bears


----------

